# How much gym time is too much?



## ecot3c inside (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm there 6 days a week, but only for about 45mins a day working different muscle groups (not including cardio). Anyone else do this or are most of you doing the 4 days a week thing?  What I will do is :

Sunday: glutes, calfs, quads
Monday: triceps, bi's, delts
Tuesday: traps and all back including lower
Wednesday: abs, cardio, and a little mix of whatever I want
Thursday: shoulders, cardio
Friday: fun day, do whatever I please  +abs


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 19, 2011)

I usually only do an hour and half dally , 3 on , 1 off. 
Day 1 - back, chest abs, deads
Day 2 - lower thighs, abs, 
Day 3 - shoulders, traps, calves, bicep, tricep
Day off

Repeat . . . .

7-9 reps, 5-6 sets

I have been getting phenomenal results with this. Benching 400 3x, dealifting 585, and my square are disgusting- 355 by 5.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 19, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> I'm there 6 days a week, but only for about 45mins a day working different muscle groups (not including cardio). Anyone else do this or are most of you doing the 4 days a week thing? What I will do is :
> 
> Sunday: glutes, calfs, quads
> Monday: triceps, bi's, delts
> ...


 
Your working biceps, and then working back the next day?


----------



## TampaSRT (Aug 19, 2011)

I take off Wednesday and Saturday. I follow a push, legs, pull schedule, so it varies what I do on what day of the week. I try to spend no more than an hour including warmups.


----------



## tinyfighter (Aug 19, 2011)

8 hours per week for me
monday-chest (mainly just bench)
tuesday-judo (1.5 hours randori)
wednesday-legs (mainly squats and deads)
thursday-off
friday-shoulders
saturday-judo (1.5 hours)
sunday-mma 3hours including serious cardio/conditioning

so realy i only train 2 hours with weights and almost only basic compound stuff to keep it simple.

if any one can advise me on how to make improvments im all ears


----------



## sassy69 (Aug 19, 2011)

If you've got a very frequent training schedule, then you might want to consider a larger cycle of periodization - e.g. heavy one week, light the next or schedule a day or two off every couple weeks.


----------



## PanterA (Aug 19, 2011)

I go for 2 days then take 1-2 days off. legs, arms, 1-2 off, back, chest, 1-2 off. I almost always take 2 days off after arms and feed myself well during this time (weak area). I also throw calves and abs on one of the 2 days I'm in the gym, usually calves the first day abs the second, and then I finish off with cardio every time. I used to go all the time and I feel this works better, but it's sometimes hard... Like today I convinced the manager of my gym to bring more 45lb plates to the gym. I realy want to go up there right now, lol.


----------



## tinyfighter (Aug 19, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> If you've got a very frequent training schedule, then you might want to consider a larger cycle of periodization - e.g. heavy one week, light the next or schedule a day or two off every couple weeks.


 
the martial arts training i have little controll over (except if i dont attend)

with lifting i usualy go heavy for 3-4 weeks,lighter and more reps for 1-2 weeks and then a suprise week every now and then where i will do 1 rep max's and use dumbells only and generaly try mix it up.
  im by no means in great shape compared to most guys on here but im typicaly 10-12%bf @145lbs (5'6 tall)and can lift body weight plus 15% on bench,body weight plus 20% on squat and just under twice my weight on deads.
my aim is to be stay the same weight (145lbs weight class),drop to 8-9% bf and idealy gain strenth and endurance.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 19, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Your working biceps, and then working back the next day?



sometimes, like I said I don't have a routine really but I work a different group every day.. and I forgot to put chest in there. 

I go frequently because I'm out of the house and I just want to clear my head. the gym is like a safe haven from my girlfriend..


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 19, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> sometimes, like I said I don't have a routine really but I work a different group every day.. and I forgot to put chest in there.
> 
> I go frequently because I'm out of the house and I just want to clear my head. the gym is like a safe haven from my girlfriend..


 
Well thats all fine and dandy, but you are most likely overtraining with that one.


----------



## Usealittle (Aug 22, 2011)

I do 3-4day wk depends if I'm in bb'r mode or PL mode. The time could be from 1-3.5hr, the latter is in PLr mode. With 5-15min rest between sets.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 22, 2011)

Usealittle said:


> I do 3-4day wk depends if I'm in bb'r mode or PL mode. The time could be from 1-3.5hr, the latter is in PLr mode. With 5-15min rest between sets.


 
I would just quit if I had to wait 15 minutes between sets.


----------



## GMO (Aug 22, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> I'm there 6 days a week, but only for about 45mins a day working different muscle groups (not including cardio). Anyone else do this or are most of you doing the 4 days a week thing? What I will do is :
> 
> Sunday: glutes, calfs, quads
> Monday: triceps, bi's, delts
> ...


 
Are you geared?  Because if not, that split is not very effective for natty training.  Also, what's up with the bi's before back?


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 22, 2011)

GMO said:


> Are you geared?  Because if not, that split is not very effective for natty training.  Also, what's up with the bi's before back?



yes geared. okay let me change my routine... whatever hurts I won't work it that day.. yes I normally do heavy one week and blasts the next. I try to get every muscle group.

also why no bi's before back? I understand you use a little bicep in most back exercises..


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 22, 2011)

GMO said:


> Are you geared? Because if not, that split is not very effective for natty training. Also, what's up with the bi's before back?


 
Great minds think alike... look at post #3!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 22, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> yes geared. okay let me change my routine... whatever hurts I won't work it that day.. yes I normally do heavy one week and blasts the next. I try to get every muscle group.
> 
> also why no bi's before back? I understand you use a little bicep in most back exercises..


 
You use ALOT of bicep in back routines.  I always finish my back off with rows, and by that point my biceps are so spent that I have to stay away from all pulling movements for at LEAST 48 hours.


----------



## horstwessel (Aug 22, 2011)

Depends if im on my own or not. 

On my own, an hour a session x 4 per week plus possibly one or two mini 20mins sessions on lagging parts/lifts.


----------



## djash (Aug 22, 2011)

If youre just doing weights, 1 hour is enough, I dont go over that


----------



## djash (Aug 22, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> I would just quit if I had to wait 15 minutes between sets.


 
I completely agree, I wouldnt wait either


----------



## horstwessel (Aug 22, 2011)

Nah same.


----------



## djash (Aug 22, 2011)

TampaSRT said:


> I take off Wednesday and Saturday. I follow a push, legs, pull schedule, so it varies what I do on what day of the week. I try to spend no more than an hour including warmups.


 
Great way to do it. Completely agree


----------



## PanterA (Aug 22, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> I would just quit if I had to wait 15 minutes between sets.


 


djash said:


> I completely agree, I wouldnt wait either


 
It's not that he has to... It's not uncommon for PLrs to take long ass rest between sets to be fully 100% recovered from the previous set.


----------



## caaraa (Aug 22, 2011)

Depends if im on my own or not.


----------



## Usealittle (Aug 22, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> I would just quit if I had to wait 15 minutes between sets.



Lol.... That's PL'r mode. It's about being strong not getting pumped and huge. When u need to stay in a weight class that's what you do. Holdin 2 records in weight class..... Must be doin something right.


----------



## Usealittle (Aug 22, 2011)

djash said:


> I completely agree, I wouldnt wait either



Never said there was a need.... Just a want. My numbers don't lie.


----------



## Usealittle (Aug 22, 2011)

PanterA said:


> It's not that he has to... It's not uncommon for PLrs to take long ass rest between sets to be fully 100% recovered from the previous set.



Thanks P.


----------



## vannesb (Aug 23, 2011)

animalhouse said:


> i would just quit if i had to wait 15 minutes between sets.



x2


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 23, 2011)

What are y'all talking about?  I just went to walmart and bought a 4 man tent to put in the basement of my gym.  You know the exit looks really cool as a night light.  Jk bro.  I go about 6 times a week as long as I have time for about an hour and half.  Just depends on if I do cardio.


V/R
Chris


----------



## GMO (Aug 23, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> You use ALOT of bicep in back routines. I always finish my back off with rows, and by that point my biceps are so spent that I have to stay away from all pulling movements for at LEAST 48 hours.


 
^^^This


----------



## flexmichigan (Aug 29, 2011)

Everybody is different. Find what works for you. As for Bi's before back I don't do it but also don't see a problem with it. If you are using that much Bi's in your back workouts then maybe your form is a little off. Learn to use your back not your bi's people. I think this is why many people have under devoloped backs.


----------



## PanterA (Aug 29, 2011)

^ True to an extent, but it would be the same as training triceps before chest...


----------



## flexmichigan (Aug 30, 2011)

PanterA said:


> ^ True to an extent, but it would be the same as training triceps before chest...



I actually train tris and then bench sometimes to work on my explosiveness. It works really well to break plateaus actually. I wouldn't do it on a regular basis though.

There are a million correct ways to train. My best advice to anyone is pick what helps you meet your goals and what you enjoy. If you don't enjoy it then you won't do it consistently so I think that liking your program is most important.


----------



## oden (Sep 4, 2011)

the less i go the stronger i get-but when i do go i go for it till my eyes are popen out and i cant walk to well -then i eat as perfect as i can-I get stronger all the time -I love the gym myself but it wasent untill i went less did i gain more-its all about intensity -most guys just play around they never really learned to push it-work out like a pussy -look like one work out like man -look like a man.


----------



## damonstertraps (Sep 5, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> I'm there 6 days a week, but only for about 45mins a day working different muscle groups (not including cardio). Anyone else do this or are most of you doing the 4 days a week thing?  What I will do is :
> 
> Sunday: glutes, calfs, quads
> Monday: triceps, bi's, delts
> ...



waaaaay too much. 4 days a week is plenty.


----------



## damonstertraps (Sep 5, 2011)

oden said:


> the less i go the stronger i get-but when i do go i go for it till my eyes are popen out and i cant walk to well -then i eat as perfect as i can-I get stronger all the time -I love the gym myself but it wasent untill i went less did i gain more-its all about intensity -most guys just play around they never really learned to push it-work out like a pussy -look like one work out like man -look like a man.



Im the same way. BEst gains of my life were training three days a week. I really get more out of longer sessions though. Less frequent long sessions. I feel like shit the first 30  minutes of my workout anyways usually.


----------



## blergs. (Sep 5, 2011)

I only go EOD max 2 days in a row. usually for 45min to 1hr only 1-2muscle group per workout one time a week. works well


----------



## blergs. (Sep 5, 2011)

so total 3-4 days a week 6 days a week is too much in my op to have time to grow and recover well.


----------



## SurfsideRyan (Sep 15, 2011)

I was going 6 days a week before, not seeing too many gains... when I asked the same question here over a year ago. 

Gaz outlined a simple 4 day push/pull idea with tons of rest time for heavy upper body/lower body days.

Since I started doing harder lifts, working out less often, and giving myself more time to rest.. I have gained 30lbs+ and increased my strength like crazy

Most of the time, less is more.


----------



## josey (Sep 15, 2011)

I've been only lifting for 4 years.  I tried PHs in the past and usually kept the same routine.

Day 1, chest, tris 
Day 2, legs and abs
Day 3, back and bis
Day 4, shoulders, trapz, abs
Day 5, off, cardio
Day 6, start day 1
I do a heavy week followed by a rep week. Usually spend 1 to 1 1/4 hr a day.
I do a lot of mountain biking for cardio during the week too.
My question is that I'm going to gear up in November, how should I change my workout?


----------



## cg89 (Sep 15, 2011)

i like to go 6 days a week but i got a new job landscaping and its kicking my ass between the gym and working out in the sun. I gotta figure out what the sweet spot is before my next cycle....(monday)


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 15, 2011)

This is what I do...*When I am on a 5x5 routine...
*


*Workout A...5 Rounds of...(about 30-45 minutes)...100%*
Squat.........x5...100% 
Bench.........x5...100% 
Pendlay Row...x5...100%
Calf Raise...x10...100% 

*Cardio Day...(1-2 hours)...*
Walk or work the bag...Or both...


*Workout B...5 Rounds of...(about 30-45 minutes)...60%*
Squat.....x5...60% 
Bench.....x5...60% 
Dead.....x5...100% 
Bi/Tri...x5...100%


*Cardio Day...(1-2 hours)...*
Walk or bag or both...


*Workout C...5 rounds of...(about 30 minutes)...80%*
Squat.................x5...80% 
Bench.................x5...80% 
Chin.................x5...100%
Front Squat to OHP...x5...100%

*Cardio Day...(1-2 hours)...*
Walk, work the bag or both...


----------



## jtterrible (Sep 15, 2011)

see my sig


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 15, 2011)

jtterrible said:


> see my sig



has to be the worst information I've ever read..


----------



## jtterrible (Sep 15, 2011)

of course it is.... we wouldn't want to cause extreme adaptation..


----------



## mike3g2000 (Sep 18, 2011)

flexmichigan said:


> Everybody is different. Find what works for you. As for Bi's before back I don't do it but also don't see a problem with it. If you are using that much Bi's in your back workouts then maybe your form is a little off. Learn to use your back not your bi's people. I think this is why many people have under devoloped backs.


i completely agree with you man


----------



## Usealittle (Sep 19, 2011)

I do bis before back now. Doesn't hurt the back workout to much. If you do back right it will not hurt you to much either. I need more bi work then back anyway.


----------



## Cork (Sep 19, 2011)

When I'm on contest prep mode, my workouts are relentless.  I like to eat a little heavier and increase the work in the gym to compensate instead of cut calories and follow a steady pace in the gym.  Last contest I did 8 weeks at 7 days a week.  I rebounded like a mother fucker though... lost my 6 pack in a week, ha.

I religiously do 4 days a a week now with chest, ham, back, quad.  I try and do cardio and whatnot on the weekends.  I used to live right near the gym and I would put in a 5th or 6th day of fun stuff (strongman and oly lifts), but now I live 45 minutes away.  I don't have that luxury anymore.  I need to bring my atlas stones home so I can play with them more often.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 19, 2011)

djash said:


> If youre just doing weights, 1 hour is enough, I dont go over that


 this^ but when the hours up and u dont wanna go home just go sit in the showers and suck people off


----------



## PanterA (Sep 22, 2011)

Usealittle said:


> I do bis before back now. Doesn't hurt the back workout to much. If you do back right it will not hurt you to much either. I need more bi work then back anyway.


 
I've noticed several guys at the gym doing this shit. Mostly young guys like straight out of HS and juiced up (I know a guy who knows the guy that sells to them) and they all have great biceps... Way ahead of everything else, but in yours and my case this could be a good thing. I'm pretty sure they hit arms twice a week too. On their own day and then paired with back and chest.


----------

